# Dell PE 1800 won't boot from CD-ROM



## ieatsubway (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm trying to do an install of windows 2003 server on this Dell PowerEdge 1800 Server. Even though I have the CD as the only boot option selected it still won't boot from it. it just says "No boot device available" Help! Anyone!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Perhaps the disk drive is bad and can't read the media? That would be my guess if it's seen in the BIOS.


----------



## ieatsubway (Sep 6, 2011)

It does get recognized in the BIOS though, that's the thing. And I set it as the primary boot device


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Even if it gets recognized by the BIOS, that only means that the motherboard has acknowledged that there is a device plugged in. It doesn't verify that it works. Since the drive is seen by the motherboard, then there's really only two things it could be, defective drive or bad CD. Have you tested to see if the disk can be read in another computer? If it can be read in another computer, then most likely the cd drive isn't working correctly. Not many options other than replacing it. Before you do, however, make sure the CD is good.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

I agree cd roms do break down it happens.


----------

